# made meat



## alabamared (May 23, 2005)

Bow season started here last Saturday. I finally got a spike today. I shot it with my son's crossbow. He went hunting this morning. He saw a deer but it was too far away to shoot. This evening he wanted to go to a football game instead of hunting. I think he may be upset with me when he gets home. 
Last year I bought him a muzzleloader and I killed two deer with it. Anyways, I've got deer tenderloin cooking right now and I don't care who killed it.
Red


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

lol....you are a bad father.......its the boys fault.....i was hunting with some guys and they got tired and went back to camp early.....well they got real mad when i showed up after dark with a 300+ pound bear......they all was wanting to kill a bear....but was leaving the next day and i had the camp to myself the whole next week because i was staying for a good long vacation.i would have let them kill it but they just left and gave up....this bear came along grazing dandelions....well he is on the wall.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Sounds good! I haven't got a shot yet this season.

Had a couple Guys give up looking for a Deer over by me.They had already trailed it over a mile.Then they was lost.Then it started raining.

big rockpile


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Thats when I go home and put my gun up and take rover {buddy} my dog back fer a walk, dem dogs can outrack me 30to one..


----------



## WildBillTN (Feb 1, 2006)

Congratulations on the freezer meat Red! I am down to my last package of last year's venison. I have let a couple pass, but I am ready to bring home the meat myself.
So....what time do we eat?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

Gosh same here. I have one deer roast left, which I'm planning on eating this week, and have about 2 or 3 packages of ground venison left. The ground is gonna get turned into summer sausage so I can take it hunting with me.

Next weekend is the beginning of muzzleloading season and hope to start filling my freezer back up with fresh meat once again. 

Congrats Red, I'm looking forward to some mouth watering tenderloins too!


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

I'm looking foward to next weekend too r.h.! I don't bow hunt. I've been waiting for BP. My tastebuds are set for some fresh venison.


----------



## bargarguy (Jun 22, 2006)

well my boy has the same problem sometimes, you gotta spend the time in the woods.


----------

